# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  HP iPAQ rw 6815  και wi-fi

## nick10

Γεια σας,
ειμαι νεο μελος και γραφτηκα σε αυτό το forum γιατι εχω ενα προβλημα με το ασυρματο δικτυο μου. Καταρχην εχω conn-x 8 Mbps με το router Baudtec PSTN/ TW263R4-A2. το λαπτοπ μου(Toshiba NB200) βρίσκει το δικτυο μου και συνδεεται κανονικα με αυτό. Πρόσφατα αγόρασα το HP iPAQ rw 6815 γιατι το βρηκα φθηνο. το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να συνδεθει με το router μου. Υποστηρίζει μονο wi-fi b αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα γιατι εχει καταφερει να συνδεθει σε αλλα δικτυα σε ενα ιντερνετ cafe που πηγα. Αλλα ακομα και αυτο να ηταν το προβλημα εχω εγκαταστησει το SKTools που εχει μεσα ρυθμισεη να ενεργοποιησει to 802/11 g. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το εμφανιζει στην ασυρματη διαχειριση αλλα δεν μπορει να συνδεθει. Σημερα εγκατεστησα το Wifi Monster το οποιο βρηκε το δικτυο μου, πληκτρολογησα το κωδικο αλλα και παλι δεν μπορει να συνδεθει. Τι μπορω να κανω για να καταφερω να το συνδεσω με το δικτυο μου;

Ευχαριστω για τη προσοχη σας

----------


## mondeo

Κοίταξε την κωδικοποίηση.Αν χρησιμοποιείς WPA2,πιθανόν το HP να μην την υποστηρίζει.Κάνε μία δοκιμή σε WPA.

----------


## nick10

Σε ευχαριστω. Τελικα αυτο εφταιγε. Μολις αλαξα τη κωδικοποιηση καταφερε να συνδεθει

----------


## mondeo

:Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------

